# help!!!!



## john70 (Sep 13, 2011)

hello again, desperately wanting to make the move to rhodes, we have looked into things online and all the other resources but any tips and advice from expats will be greatly welcomed......thankyou


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

Best advice for everyone at this stage... just come for a 'long holiday' ie - try spending your winter on Rhodos, and THEN make up your mind. 
Experience is the best teacher... for real.


----------

